# Puritan style preaching



## cupotea (Sep 26, 2004)

What exactly is meant by the term "Puritan Style Preaching"?

Does it have more to do with the homiletical format of sermon preparation (ie. 1. Text --> 2. Context --> 3. Doctrine --> 4. Exposition --> 5. Application)?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 26, 2004)

1. Exposition of the Text (which includes Context, history, etc).
2. Pull the main Doctrine fromt he text
3. Application of the text to the various hearers.

Also called "Experimental Preaching" :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cupotea (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks Matthew. I was pretty close.  

Nice to talk to you again.


----------

